# Notability (PDF drawing tool) and input device



## cet34f (Mar 12, 2022)

I recently had a need to notate music on PDF and found a very suitable software:





Notability


Unleash your ideas, your way.




notability.com





This site even has a sample score on their home page, proving that they do consider composers as a potential customer base.

But my question is, what does it take to write scores as beautifully/naturally as their examples? I don't think a mouse can do that. I have tried Wacom pen tablets, but they are not much better than a mouse. Is my tablet skill not good enough, or do I need a tool other than a tablet, such as a touch screen or an ipad?

The sample score I talked about is from Vince Gassi.


----------



## Rob (Mar 12, 2022)

I've been using a wacom bamboo tablet for ten years, and it works very well... as for the beautiful music writing, that of course depends on the time you have spent writing music in your life, and your personal handwriting style. Thanks for the link, I use Pdf Annotator usually, but will check this software out...

EDIT: just for Mac apparently, so I'm out


----------



## cet34f (Mar 12, 2022)

Rob said:


> I've been using a wacom bamboo tablet for ten years, and it works very well... as for the beautiful music writing, that of course depends on the time you have spent writing music in your life, and your personal handwriting style. Thanks for the link, I use Pdf Annotator usually, but will check this software out...
> 
> EDIT: just for Mac apparently, so I'm out


Thanks for replying. It good to hear that a tablet is all I need to create a natural hand-writing style score. I just need to practice.

I don't use PC, but I heard that Drawboard is good:








Drawboard - PDF Markup and Collaboration


Remarkable markup tools for WIndows 10, iOS and your web browser. Download for free today.




www.drawboard.com





It's actually harder for a Mac user to find a PDF free-drawing tool. I only know two: Notability and GoodNotes 5. So you should have a better luck than I did.


----------

